# Aug. 8th Galveston Tournament Trophies



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Early entry date is July 1, 2015 if you want a discount on your entry fee and to ensure you get tournament t-shirts for your team.

Date of tournament is August 8th. If there is bad weather, there will be a rain date selected.

Get more information and a link to the entry form at http://www.projecttarpon.com/tournamentseriesGalveston.html

The first place captain in each division (pro and amateur) will get one of the trophies shown in the attached image.


----------



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

Now I gotta figure out a way to get out of this Vegas trip!!! Your killin me. LOL


----------

